# Patty



## Lilykittie (Mar 23, 2012)

I hope this is ok to post since it's been a few years since she's been gone. But after reading a few heartfelt posts of beloved babies gone and the stickies of rainbow bridge I thought of my own babies who have crossed the bridge. 

When I was 8, I picked Patty out of a litter. She was the only black cat in the litter, and I was deadset on picking on the black one because she was the odd one out. She turned out to be fluffiest one too. I promply named her Patty, after peppermint patty from charlie brown. 
She lived a long life,17 years. We still reminasce about Patty ever so often, those who knew her. She was a feisty little thing who loved to pounce on our poor old dog Smiler's tail (she also used to follow him around night swatting at him), and swat at people as they walked by. If you had your feet against the couch, she'd swat at them from under the couch.
Even though it seemed she hated the world, if everyone was in the living and she was in the basement she would cry until someone called her, then she'd come running to be where everyone else was. 
there was only a few people who get close, and cuddle with her. Myself, my littlest brother and my mother. 
My mother past away from cancer, and patty seemed abit lost, but then again we all were. I moved away from home to somewhere where I couldn't bring her, and I was heartbroken. My little brother took amazing care of her, and everytime I visited I was sure Patty remembered me by her purr's and cuddles. We're unsure how Patty passed away, in her older years she was more of an outside cat and my brother found her one day on the side of the house 

It was a year later that I got Lily, my cat, and sometimes the things she does makes me remember you. 

I take comfort in knowing that mom was there to greet you with cuddles, with our old dog smiler by her side, as you crossed that bridge.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

It is nice that we remember our pets who were close to us.....it is why I believe that there will be a time where all animals and humans will roam free and meet and greet again.....Patty was with you for a long time and tho you had to leave her for awhile, you left her in good hands.....with someone who also cared about her. Funny how we remember the little things that made us laugh and smile.....our CC would sit on our bannister post and when my wife would walk by with a cup of something, he would reach out and with a single claw, pull her hand towards him,,inspect it and release her so she could go up the stairs....wierd...but now it is a fond memory. I hope you and Lily have many years together.


----------

